# 2016 Spring Trexlertown, Pa Swap



## kos22us (Apr 24, 2016)

I know copake auction & swap, memory lane, and ann arbor is a tough act to follow but thought i would throw a thread out to see how much interest there is in this years spring trexlertown swap  ...   anyone ???


----------



## mike j (Apr 24, 2016)

More like an impossible act to follow after those three. It was anemic last year, three days is two too many. You never do know what will show up though, I'm going Saturday morning.


----------



## morton (Apr 25, 2016)

Definitely going.  Weather was  a bummer last 2 shows and we deserve a break with sunshine. I will be bringing a 1948 Columbia, a TOC type bike (not that old but similar in style and perhaps some other things.  Will be listing them in in the next week or so as I am too busy right now to take photos.  I agree on 3 days too long.  Saturday and perhaps Sunday would be good.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 25, 2016)

When is it? I'm about 35 minutes away...


----------



## kos22us (Apr 25, 2016)

Date: Friday May 6, 7 and 8th, 2016   on the fire hall grounds, I thought I read somewhere that the other show that they hold in the stadium thing next door is also going on that same weekend but I m not 100% on that


----------



## mike j (Apr 25, 2016)

Velofest at the Velodrome, next door is on Saturday. I'll  be there, will try to drag Cyclesavage along.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 30, 2016)

I always go to both the Velofest, and the Goodwill firehouse. It's a pretty short ride for me and I'm always in that area.
It was definitely better back when it was only one day. Since that ended, it has never even come close, which is sad.
The Velofest opens at 8:30 , ends at 2:00, and it is $8.00 to get in.


----------



## bikejunk (May 1, 2016)

will be their sat with a big pile of junk


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 1, 2016)

Hey bikejunk,
    Were you the guy who cam up to my house years ago to buy Monark or Columbia fenders?...Just wondering......Wayne


----------



## ddmrk (May 1, 2016)

Will be bringing a lemon and few other items


----------



## mike j (May 2, 2016)

Received a surprise visit from the building inspector/ code enforcement officer this week. Some people just have no taste for the finer things in life. If my truck is back from the shop in time, will be bringing a lot on sat.


----------



## dfa242 (May 2, 2016)

What, termites?


----------



## morton (May 2, 2016)

I am bringing a few things listed in the for sale section....nice 1948 Columbia among others.

I hate to see this show die, so, I strongly recommend that as many of us as possible support the show and make every attempt to be there.  Weather in the past has been terrible so hopefully a good turnout this time.

I have no affiliation with the event but always find something to buy and sell!

y'all be there!


----------



## kos22us (May 2, 2016)

i agree morton, im locked in with some pre sale stuff i sold so i will deff. be there


----------



## mike j (May 2, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> What, termites?



They might actually be a help.


----------



## kos22us (May 4, 2016)

weather forecast for trexlertown, pa saturday may 7th   67degress with passing showers   

nothing we havent seen before


----------



## bikejunk (May 5, 2016)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey bikejunk,
> Were you the guy who cam up to my house years ago to buy Monark or Columbia fenders?...Just wondering......Wayne



   no sorry doesnt ring a bell I mostly buy TOC stuff


----------



## 64 Pete (May 6, 2016)

Since you can sell on one day or all three, can you just show up Sat or Sun and setup for one day?
Or were you supposed to register in advance?

(Last year I made a $40 donation to the velodrome because it was pay in advance & rain or shine. Rain S**ks)
Thanks 

Pete


----------



## kos22us (May 6, 2016)

well the velodrome and the swap next door in the field of the fire hall are two different events that are going on at the same time but i would imagine being run by two different people/organizations, i have no info on the velodrome but the info. for swap is as follows :


Spring Time Trexlertown Bicycle Swap Meet

We have teamed up with the Velo Drome weekend, making the weekend better than ever..

Event: 3 Day Bicycle Swap Meet, Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds located behind the Fire station.

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18031

Date: Friday May 6, 7 and 8th, 2016.

1. Free spectator admission

2. Friday May 6, 2016, Gates open at 4:00 PM. Which means, please do not show up at the Trexlertown Fire Department Fairgrounds prior to 4:00 PM.

3. Vendor spaces are 65.00 for 3 days. which includes 2 nights of camping.

4. Vendor spaces 50.00 for 2 days. 1 night of camping included.

5. Vendor space 25.00 for day.

Vendor Setup is Friday at 4:00 PM open to public at 4:00 PM

Saturday May 7, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators

Sunday May 8, swap starts at daybreak free admission to spectators

Swap meet ends at 1:00 Everyone must exit the Fire Department fair grounds.

If you brought it with you to the swap meet bring it home with you. Do not leave trash, boxes, parts or anything behind.

If you have any questions please phone or email me and I will answer all questions.

I hope this answers all your questions but feel free to email me at jrapoza@earthlink.net or 508-558-5129

I thank you in advance, Joe Rapoza


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 6, 2016)

The Velofest@ the Velodrome.
Here are a couple of pictures of the Velofest that I took a few years ago. The Velofest is mostly newer, high end bikes for the serious riders.
There are many companies that set up there selling Fuji, Cannondale, Specialized, etc., and tons of tires, accessories, and apparel.
On the field there are rented spaces for people to sell their bikes and other swap items.
  It opens at exactly 8:30 and closes at 2:00 and it is $8.00 entrance fee. It is an easy walking distance between the two swaps. I park at the firehouse and wander back and forth between the two. You will only find a few older bikes and parts there. 
Yes, the two swaps are completely unaffiliated events. The Velodrome is owned and operated by the Lehigh Valley Medical Center, and it is a beautiful venue.
 Wayne


----------



## kos22us (May 6, 2016)

stop by the blue jeep grand cherokee for cheap junk !


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 6, 2016)

So are there any people there @ is it raining?


----------



## bicycle larry (May 7, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> So are there any people there @ is it raining?



 any pictures for us cabers


----------



## mike j (May 7, 2016)

Small show, light rain off & on, picked up a few items, saw some Caber's & met some that I hadn't met before. All in all, glad I went.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2016)

Who had the Super Cruiser? How much? V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (May 7, 2016)

mike j said:


> Small show, light rain off & on, picked up a few items, saw some Caber's & met some that I hadn't met before. All in all, glad I went.
> thanks so much for putting the pictures on . i like the firestone bull nose and the 2 shelbys allso the three bikes in the first picture is the bike at the first one on the rack a jc higgins jet flow  thanks from bicycle larry
> View attachment 314159
> 
> ...






mike j said:


> Small show, light rain off & on, picked up a few items, saw some Caber's & met some that I hadn't met before. All in all, glad I went.
> 
> View attachment 314159
> 
> ...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2016)

Yep looked a little light on participation. Were there any surprises there this year? V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (May 7, 2016)

Would love to get that Super Cruiser too! I'm close by, just didn't make it out though


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 7, 2016)

A few Shelbys that sold and a vintage bug!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 7, 2016)

Super cruiser I believe is still for sale !


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 7, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Who had the Super Cruiser? How much? V/r Shawn




Norberto owns the Super Cruiser. He is the guy in the tan hooded jacket standing next to George ( Goldengreek).....Wayne


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 7, 2016)

First time at a show and I had a good time. Got to meet some fellow cabers and sell some things so I decided I will stay for the final day since the weather will be nice. Also I was the only one with an actual tent to keep myself and bikes dry, surprised no one else set up tents


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 7, 2016)

If any one is interested in the bike please PM and I can direst you to the owner of the super cruiser


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> If any one is interested in the bike please PM and I can direst you to the owner of the super cruiser



PM Sent. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 7, 2016)

Was that Raleigh for sale? I really like those older ones.



mike j said:


> Small show, light rain off & on, picked up a few items, saw some Caber's & met some that I hadn't met before. All in all, glad I went.
> 
> View attachment 314159
> 
> ...


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 7, 2016)

What size was The Colson looptail?


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 8, 2016)

The colson  was 24 inch asking price was $250 someone bought it


----------



## mike j (May 8, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> Was that Raleigh for sale? I really like those older ones.



That Raleigh was really nice. It was a 1938, the seller had original documentation, light generator & other things in a glass case. He knew a lot about the bike, the more detail he went into, the less I felt it was for me. Never got the final number.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 8, 2016)

Probably high dollar then. I sort of limit the opening price because I often do small upgrades. 



mike j said:


> That Raleigh was really nice. It was a 1938, the seller had original documentation, light generator & other things in a glass case. He knew a lot about the bike, the more detail he went into, the less I felt it was for me. Never got the final number.


----------



## bikejunk (May 8, 2016)

he was asking 600 fir the raleigh it was extremely cool and original  it sold


----------



## MNLTREASURES (May 8, 2016)

morton said:


> I am bringing a few things listed in the for sale section....nice 1948 Columbia among others.
> 
> I hate to see this show die, so, I strongly recommend that as many of us as possible support the show and make every attempt to be there.  Weather in the past has been terrible so hopefully a good turnout this time.
> 
> ...



Nice to see you. MIKE DEFINO


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 8, 2016)

bikejunk said:


> he was asking 600 fir the raleigh it was extremely cool and original  it sold




More than I would want to pay for it. It's more an original piece than something to tinker with, I think. I tend to play with the gear ratios, put on new chains, change tires/brake pads, etc. to put them back on the road. Sometimes you get a bike that is too old/original/nice to do that to. Thanks for the information though.


----------



## morton (May 9, 2016)

MNLTREASURES said:


> Nice to see you. MIKE DEFINO




Thanks Mike, same here. Sorry you just missed out on the Cresent.

Glad I was able to sell it, but overall a disappointing day however, darn weather!  Seemed to have a couple people interested in the Columbia, but not quite willing to pull the trigger.  Going to list it on CABE later this week to see if I can move it.  

Very few vendors/buyers at the firehouse show, but I was surprised at the reduced number of vendors at the Velodrome.

We are due for a break weather wise as this is the second consecutive show with lousy weather.

I really think it would help to make the firehouse show Saturday only event.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Who had the Super Cruiser? How much? V/r Shawn






Euphman06 said:


> Would love to get that Super Cruiser too! I'm close by, just didn't make it out though




http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-1941...276834?hash=item25bbc89d62:g:DUEAAOSw8vZXL48k


----------

